# How to open group of tracks with one click in 'Open Stage Control' ? (Like archive files in Cubase)



## C.Cheoli (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello, 

I hope you are doing well!

I'm new to "Open Stage Control V1.17.0" and am currently using Cubase 10. I was wondering if it is possible to create a system in Open Stage Control to open a set group of MIDI or instrumental tracks with just one click (like you can with archive files in Cubase). And if this is a possibility, could you please give me some tips on how to get it set up? 

I'm also having trouble understanding how to use the Inspector window in Open Stage Control to create commands (for example: "address", "preArgs", and "typeTags"). Could you please give me a quick walkthrough of how this all works?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much for your time!!!


----------

